# Welches Gamer-Notebook?



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

Hallo

Also ich versuch seit fast 2 wochen rauszufinden welches Gamer Notebook ich kaufen soll. Mein budjet kann so um die 2000€ hoppeln maximal könnte es so um die 2500€ im Notfall werden.
Was ich ansich brauche ist ein Notebook mit dem ich heutige spiele ohne Ruckler spielen kann UND ich programmiere gerne halt mal hier und da in der 3D und modelliere auch gerne darum brauch ich eines das auch dafür tauglich ist.

Ich hab mir schon etliche male Alienwares m17x angeschaut und auch mySN und Deviltech, trotzdem verzweifele ich irgendwie. Mal hat der eine was der andere nicht hat und so weiter.

Die Tastatur muss gut in der Hand liegen und wenn möglich auch beleuchtet sein (Spiele des öftern abends/nachts). Dann aber soll es nicht so glänzen da man immer die fingerabdrücke sieht (Perfecktionist...) und ich möchte halt gerne (aber eher selten) mit dem Laptop ohne an der steckdose zu kleben auch arbeiten können und somit muss die Akkulaufzeit wärend des arbeiten (also modellieren, programmieren) auch etwas aushalten.

Und dann weiss ich immer noch nicht ob ich nun mit dem Quad Q9000 gut dran bin oder doch auf i7 umsteigen soll (was Alienware ja leider noch nicht hat...). Wie es mit dem Betriebssytem aussehen soll weis ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz. Lohnt es sich ein Ultimate 64 zu nehmen oder welches schlagt Ihr mir vor?
Bei der Grakka sag ich mal sollte es ja wohl ne 280M sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2009)

Also bei einem Notebook mit dem du auch zocken willst, solltest du nicht zu weit von der Steckdose weglaufen, aber mit einem Velängerungskabel wärst du trotzdem halbwegs mobil.

Bei Alienware zahlst du halt für den Namen.

Ich würde dir mySN empfehlen, die verwenden gute Barebones.


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. August 2009)

Hier dürfte was dabeii sein: ONE - GAMING NOTEBOOKS - ONE Shop


----------



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

Ja ich werd nicht weit weg von der Steckdose sein aber sagen wir mal so wenn ich mal in nem zug sitzen (ja ist n komisch bespiel)

Was alienware betrifft: ja es sind zwar geniale teile aber der name ist einfach zu teuer
Hat mySN denn guten support, habe vor kurzem paar negative posts von leuten gelesen

@MSPCFreak

Danke die haben echt gute Notebooks, ich sag mal so wenn ich im endeffekt nichts richtig befriedigendes finde nehm ich mir wahrscheinlich den T1000


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2009)

brauchst du das teil denn wirklich auch unterwegs zum zocken auf so hohem niveau? reicht nicht einer für 1000€, und dann "musst" du halt in nem jahr nen neuen holen (kriegst für das "alte" dann sicher trotzdem noch 500€) ? wie groß soll es denn sein?

die GTX 280m ist übrigens auch grad mal so stark wie eine desktopkarte wie die AMD 4850 oder eine Nvidia 250GTS. ne GTX 280m im SLI bringt auch kaum mehr. es gibt notebooks mit ner GTX 260m unter 1000€, und die is jetzt auch nicht VIEL schlechter.


ansonsten: vlt. noch bei zB mySN® Schenker-Notebook oder http://www.notebookguru.de schauen, sind halt beides eigenvertriebe, wo man nicht so genau jahrelange erfahrung hat wie bei "marken"geräten, und markengreät wiederum: auch da schert ne firma immer mal aus und produziert 1-2 jahre lang mist oder hat plötzlich nen meisen support. das kann man alles leider nie  VORher wissen.


----------



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

Ich meine ja nicht unterwegs zocken aber mal halt "arbeiten", die grösse wäre nicht wirklich wichtig soll nur gut in der hand liegen sodass man die hände nicht irgendwie verkrüppelt hält

ja dachte mir dass den 280m in SLI auch nicht soviele Wunder vollbringt, es muss aber eine Nvidia sein und am besten 280M

Oder soll ich dann aber noch etwas warten?
Kommen den in kürze laptops mit den neuen prozessoren oder neuen grakkas?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2009)

naja, warten kann man immer... da werden die jetzigen teile evlt. auch preiswerter, wobei sich zur zeit bei den karten besser als ner 4650 / 9600m GT wenig tut. aber du zahlst halt ab ca. ner 260m massiv drauf für nur ein bisschen mehr leistung.


----------



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

stimmt auch wieder.
Hab nun was sehr interessantes bei NotebookGuru gefunden
Bleibt nur eine Frage übrig

Welches der beiden wäre "besser":

Die Special Offer für den Guru Earth Q9100 für 2229€


> Processor: Core2 Quad Q9100 4x2,26 GHz 12 MB Cache FSB 1066 44 Watt
> Memory: 4096 MB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston
> Screen: 18,4 Inch WUXGA 1920x1080 Pix Glare
> Webcam: 2.0 MegaPixel
> ...


oder der Guru Rain für 2344€ 


> Processor: Core i7 920 2,66 GHz 8 MB Cache 4.8 GT/sec
> Memory: 6144 MB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston
> Screen: 17 Inch WUXGA 1920x1200 Pix Glare
> Webcam: 2.0 MegaPixel
> ...


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

KingXs schrieb:


> Welches der beiden wäre "besser":
> 
> Die Special Offer für den Guru Earth Q9100 für 2229€
> oder der Guru Rain für 2344€



also von den werten gesehen, das Guru Rain <- ganz schönes riesen ding 
aber ich würde nich so viel geld in solche hardware investieren, lieber nen gutes von asus. z.B. würd ich sagen da gibts z.B. das G17 oder so...

mfg


----------



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

danke für Rat
würdest Du mir auch etwas genauer sagen wieso du nicht soviel investieren würdest?


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. August 2009)

Mit dem Notebook musst du Leben,das kannst du nicht aufrüsten.Für den Preis bekommst du einen Super High End Rechner mit GTX295 und Core i7 mit Bildschirm und Allem.Deshalb Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Naja der Wertverlust ist bei diesen Laptop einfach erheblich krasser als bei "normaler" Hardware. Außerdem bekommst du einfach nicht wirklich was geboten. Die portablität dieser "Laptops" möchte ich auch mal in Frage stellen.

Wirklich zocken konnte man mit Laptops noch nie und wird es auch so schnell nicht können und zum coden gibts schon was für einen Bruchteil des Preises mit dem man erheblich mobiler ist.

so far


----------



## KingXs (29. August 2009)

Was Desktop anbelangt weiss ich auch was ich mir da dafür leisten könnte.
Sache ist dass ich n recht guten Desktop PC ( Alienware: erklärt sich von selbst wieso ich den nicht mitschleppen kann xD ) hab und mir ansich nur n Laptop fehlt mit dem ich auch bei Freunde über Lan vernetzen kann und dann mit denen "ordentlich" zocke

Für proggen weis ich auch dass man da nicht wirklich n Monster brauch.
Ganz einfach ansich: Ein laptop welches ich fürs 3D Modelln, alle neusten Spieletitel ohne Ruckler spielen verwenden kann

Nun stehe ich davor mir eben bei DevilTech den Devil 8800 DTX oder bei NotebookGuru den Guru Rain (beide mit gleicher konfiguration) auswählen muss und ich mal nach Vorschlägen sagen würde dass NotebookGuru besser sei??


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Wie wärs mim mITX-System? Die sind klein, verflucht schnell und kosten nicht ganz sooo viel.

Ich prophezeie dir schon jetzt, dass du auf FullHD mit deiner gtx280 nicht unbedingt weit kommst.

so far


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja der Wertverlust ist bei diesen Laptop einfach erheblich krasser als bei "normaler" Hardware. Außerdem bekommst du einfach nicht wirklich was geboten. Die portablität dieser "Laptops" möchte ich auch mal in Frage stellen.



genau das meinte ich.... , für daheim zum "aufm schreibtisch stehen haben" isses zwar gut, aber mehr dann auch nich...
was natürlich gut mit solchen dingern is, das du sie einfach mal so einpacken kannst, und zu nächsten lan dackeln kannst  ohne großes räumen...



> Wirklich zocken konnte man mit Laptops noch nie...



naja, das stell ich mal in frage...ich hab auch ein, und wenn display, graka und cpu gut zusammen passen, kann man schon ordentlich etwas damit zocken... (ich komme zumindest schon mal bei gta4 auf mittlere details)



> ...und wird es auch so schnell nicht können und zum coden gibts schon was für einen Bruchteil des Preises mit dem man erheblich mobiler ist.



jop, richtig man kann auch 3000 in einen laptop investieren, oder in einen rechner, dann kauft man sich halt noch ne 5. TB Platte dazu, oder kracht noch 2 extra physikkarten mit rein... aber es ist eben die frage, ob das dann so viel bringt 

deswegen.... lieber etwas ordentlich ausgeglichenes...wo alles auch irgendwie benutzt werden kann 

mfg


----------



## KingXs (30. August 2009)

Hab mal die nacht drüber nachgedacht und doch eigentlich festgestellt (wie auch schon vorher aber immer wieder vergessen) dass ich ja soviel auch nicht umherwandere und ich doch die meiste zeit am desktop klebe. Somit hatt es nicht wirklich sinn in meiner situation soviel geld für notebook auszugeben, ich behalte einfach n teil für später wenn ich am desktop wieder fummeln will.

Darum halt ich mich an einige Ratschläge und dachte mir einen Guru Fire für 1334€ zu holen, was Ihr davon haltet.

Und wollte wissen ob der Processor eigentlich gut sei, ist ansich das einzige Teil dass ich nie genau weiss welches ich auswählen soll, google hilft mir da auch nicht genau, mal das eine mal das andere


> * Processor: Core2Duo P8800 2x2,66 GHz 3 MB Cache FSB 1066 MHz 25 Watt
> * Memory: 4096 MB DDR3 1066 MHz Kingston
> * Screen: 15,4 Inch WSXGA+ 1680x1050 Pix NonGlare
> * Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX260M with 1024 MB GDDR3 RAM 256 Bit
> ...


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. August 2009)

dann nimm lieber den hier


testbericht:
Tests - Samsung R720 / E272 - Großer Bruder des R522 mit Power-CPU auf notebookjournal.de

preisvergleich:
Preisvergleich Berichte auf notebookjournal.de

leistungsmäßig fast gleichauf nur halt nochma ne ganze ecke billiger


----------



## KingXs (30. August 2009)

Ist ganz nett, nur 2 sachen wären ansich sehr wichtig:
Muss eine Nvidia sein und nicht glänzend ich dreh immer durch wenn ich fingerabdrücke oder staub am PC sehe...


----------



## klyer (30. August 2009)

> ...
> Darum halt ich mich an einige Ratschläge und dachte mir einen Guru Fire für 1334€ zu holen, was Ihr davon haltet....



also das notebook ist schon nen richtiges kräftepacket, aber ich finde diese leitung sollte man nicht auf nem 15,4 display auskosten 
schau ob es eins gibt, welches schon diese power besitzt, aber auch nen min. 15,6" display hat.
optional wäre natürlich gleich 17".

mfg


----------



## KingXs (30. August 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> ...schau ob es eins gibt, welches schon diese power besitzt, aber auch nen min. 15,6" display hat.
> optional wäre natürlich gleich 17".
> 
> mfg



hab hier einen gefunden*:
*ASUS G71GX-7S023K
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: ASUS G71GX-7S023K (90NVZA2P49D54KAC451)

hat +- das gleiche und n grösseres Display


----------

